# Setting up my acrylic tank i built



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys/gals....

For those who were following my acrylic tank build that i posted in video format a while ago, im now going to be setting it up.

Heres the first video of 4....


----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

HOW TO: Set up an aquarium PART 2


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! awesome looking tank!


----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Great videos Joey...It'll be my future project.
I have experience with acylics...but your videos took my knowledge to the next level.


----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

peterpd99 said:


> Great videos Joey...It'll be my future project.
> I have experience with acylics...but your videos took my knowledge to the next level.


Great! That's exactly what the videos are for! Glad you enjoy them.


----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)




----------

